# Service und Support > Plauderecke >  Oh, dieses Wetter ...

## Hvielemi

Heute, von meinem Balkon aus aufgenommen:



Ebenalp und Marwees im Alpstein, frisch verschneit.

Dennoch: Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Heribert

Lieber November verlasse doch bitte den Mai! Du magst es doch auch nicht, wenn ich dauernd zu Besuch komme!

----------


## uwes2403

18° Sonnenschein :-)

Heut' morgen sah es allerdings so grau aus, wie bei Hvielemi...nur ohne Schnee und ohne Berge.

Uwe

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Konrad,

und in Nordfinnland, wo Dein Haus steht: 28 °C und 23 Sonnenstunden!!!!!!! Schade, dass man nicht immer seinen Aufenthalt nach dem Wetter bestimmen kann.


Gruß Roalnd

----------


## FunkeB

Haha, aber das Foto ist ja genialst - ich hab seit gestern nen Sonnenbrand, hätte nicht gedacht dass ich sows dieses JAhr noch behaupten kann... ich genieße das Brennen sogar, lach!

----------


## Hopeless

Tja, plötzlich kam der Sommer... und gibt gerade alles. 25 Grad und das bis November hätten auch gereicht  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ebenalp und Marwees im Alpstein, frisch verschneit.


Das war grad mal vor Zweieinhalb Wochen.
Heute waren wir unter perfekt blauem Himmel bei bester Fernsicht wandern
in den Bergen. Bei über +30°C, und auch noch auf den Schneefeldern so 
ab 1'600m waren es noch richtig heiss. Abends kam dann das Gewitter, mit
einer Abkühlung um 20°, nach dessen Durchzug es soeben von meinem 
Balkon so aussah:



Links die gleiche Szenerie wie oben, rechts der Altmann (2435m), auf den 
ich es noch nie geschafft habe und wohl auch nie mehr schaffen werde. 
Man beachte den zwischenzeitlichen Schwund des Schnees. 
Trotzdem: Dieses Jahr wird es noch einige Wochen dauern, 
bis man sich oberhalb von 2000m ohne alpinistische Ausrüstung
sicher bewegen kann.

Hvielemi

----------


## Hvielemi

Den gestrigen Sonnenuntergang will ich Euch nicht vorenthalten:



Heute gehen wir auf die Ebenalp (links im Hintergrund)
den Neuschnee 'entjungern'.

Hvielemi

----------


## Gertrud

Wunderschön. Bei uns gibt es bestenfalls Chemtrails, wenn ich den Himmel fotografiere.
LG Christl

----------


## HorstK

Hallo Konrad, schau mal hier - Wintereinbruch in Bayern...
Weiterhin schöne Wandertage im Herbst in der Schweiz.
Freundliche Grüße
Horst


*Wintereinbruch im Oktober in Oberbayern. (Foto:  dpa) 

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/ob...chen-1.1792290*

----------


## Hartmut S

. . . was geht uns das wetter an . . . 

lieber konrad,
wenn du schönes wetter haben möchtest, komme nach spanien /alacant.
bei 24 bis 27 C hält man es gut aus.
setze dich in's nächste flugzeug, und ab gehts.
wir sind bis 30.ten november dort.
derzeit liegt das neue boot noch in der werft, zum durchchecken.
und wir sind ab 15.10.13 im Hotel Melia Alicante, direkt am bootshafen.

du musst nun auch keinen diesel mehr schnuppern, und das rauchen hat auch nachgelassen bei mir.
nur noch 12 stück am tag.

lieben gruss
hartmut und brigitte

----------


## Hvielemi

> . . . was geht uns das wetter an . . . 
> 
> lieber konrad,
> wenn du schönes wetter haben möchtest, komme nach spanien /alacant.


Danke Hartmut, für die erneute Einladung.
Schönstes Wetter herrscht auch hier:

Heute am Schäfler, 1925m, haben wir die Schneeschuh-Saison eingeläutet.
Wenn ich langsam genug gehe, schaff ich noch manchen Gipfel.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## LowRoad

Morgen Konrad,
aber nicht einschlummern unterwegs ;-)
Grüsse aus der sonnig-heissen Türkei. Ich gehe jetzt mal testen ob ich für das Golfspiel geeignet bin, werde berichten...

----------


## Carlos

Hallo Hvielemi / Konrad
wieder ein tolles Bild von Dir mit einem gefühltem Hochwinter in den Schweizer Bergen. Bin inzwischen ein großer Fan von Deinen Bildern da ich auch sehr oft und fast mein ganzes Leben im Gebirge unterwegs war und immer noch bin. Auch die wunderschönen Blumenbilder (Feuerlilien, Enziane und viele andere Alpenblumen) sind eine richtige Bereicherung in diesem Forum, wobei wir ja auf die Blumem in den nächsten Monaten wohl verzichten müssen. In diesem Sinne, weiter so beim Fotografieren und Wandern. Freundliche Grüße, Carlos

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... Bild von Dir mit einem gefühltem Hochwinter ... 
> Blumenbilder sind eine richtige Bereicherung in diesem Forum, 
> wobei wir ja auf die Blumem in den nächsten Monaten wohl verzichten müssen.


Lieber Carlos
Es freut mich, dass ich Dich mit den Blumen erreichen kann.
Ich hab begonnen, diese Lebenssymbole einzustellen, weil mich
bedrückte, wie lebensfeindlich unser Hauptthema eigentlich ist.

Der Tisch auf dem Schäfler hat eine spezielle Bewandtnis:
An dem sass ich schon vor über 50 Jahren, und das Kratzen
der Bergdohlenkrallen auf diesem Blech beim Nussgipfelpicken
gehört zu meinen Kindheitserinnerungen.
Schon bald wird der Weg durch die Steilhänge so zugeschneit
sein, dass der Schäfler nur noch per Tourenski erreichbar ist,
und auch das nur bei günstiger Lawinensituation. Nix für mich.

Dann fliegen wir für einige warme Tage in die Kanaren, wo
ich dann besonders auf Bergblumen achten werde
 (La Gomeras Garajonay ist fast so hoch wie der Schäfler!). 
Und dann wird's nicht lange dauern, bevor wieder die ersten 
Krokusse blühen und Soldanellen durch die Schneedecke 
drücken. Das gibt dann eben Wiederholungen, denn nun
sind es schon mehr als zwei Jahre, dass ich hier Blumen
streue.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

PS: 
Hab ich diesen Seidelbast schon gezeigt?

Der stammt aus den vorfrühlingshaften Isarauen nahe München.
Leider kann ich den Duft nicht verlinken ...

----------


## Carlos

Lieber Konrad,
wir brauchen ja offensichtlich auch jetzt noch nicht auf Deine Blumenbilder verzichten und noch dazu aus den Isarauen, also fast vor meiner Haustüre (wohne am südl. Stadtrand von München) der schöne Seidelbast. Dort wachsen im Frühjahr sogar die sehr seltenen Frauenschuh`, ganz viele Enziane und Einiges mehr. Wenn das Bild von Dir schon mal eingestellt war macht das überhaupt nichts aus.
Für Deine Reise in wärmere Gefilde wünsche ich Dir schöne Tage mit Wanderungen und Foto´s als Mitbringsel.
Einen kleinen, unbedeutenden Beitrag, welcher schon über 60 Jahre zurück liegt und auf dem Säntis, also in Deiner näheren Umgebung stattfand kann ich Dir noch schildern.
Dort war eine Schulklasse mit ihrem Lehrer am Gipfel und dieser erklärte seinen Schülern die tolle Aussicht mit folgendem Dialog : Und was ischt hinter da Altma ? Die Tschigelhörner ! ! !
Das mir sowas Unwichtiges jetzt noch einfällt ? Wahrscheinlich wegen Deiner Bilder ? Viele sonntägliche Grüße aus dem momentan sonnigen München, Carlos

----------


## Hvielemi

> ...schon über 60 Jahre zurück liegt und auf dem Säntis, ...
> Dort war eine Schulklasse mit ihrem Lehrer am Gipfel und dieser erklärte seinen Schülern die tolle Aussicht mit folgendem Dialog : Und was ischt hinter da Altma ? Die Tschigelhörner ! ! !


Uh, vor 60 Jahren lag ich in der Wiege und musste noch ganze 10 Jahre warten, 
bis ich das erste mal auf den Säntis steigen durfte (Nicht mit der Seilbahn).

Die Tschingelhörner bei Elm, das sind die mit dem Martinsloch ...
 Bild: Wikipedia
... verstecken sich aber nicht hinter dem nahen Altmaa (Altmann, einst Altus Mons),
liegen viel weiter westlich, weit hinter dem Chäserrugg. 
Egal, der Lehrer brauchte eine Erklärung, warum er die die Hörner nicht grad findet ;-)). 
Das Loch entstand übrigens im Laufe der Glarner Hauptüberschiebung, 
die quer über das Bild als horizontale Linie sichtbar ist.
Da liegt rotes, altes Verrucano-Gestein auf viel jüngerem, grauem Kalk.

Um Deine alten Erinnerungen an meinen Hausberg etwas zu unterstützen,
geb ich Dir hier einen Link zu einem Säntispanorama* mit 333 angeschriebenen
Gipfeln, von der Zugspitze bei 81° über die Bernina, den einzigen 4'000er der
Ostalpen bei 155° und den italienischen Monte Disgrazia bei 164°, die 
vor 60 Jahren erwähnten Tschingelhörner etwas unscheinbar bei 192°,die
Eigernordwand bei 233° und schliesslich die Rigi bei 251°.
Jura, Vogesen, Schwarzwald und die Schwäbische Alb liegen unter dem Nebelmeer.
Der Schäfler ist ebenfalls nicht sichtbar, weil er jenseits des linken Bildrandes liegt.

Und weil es so schön ist, grad noch ein Bild vom Säntis JETZT.
Bild: Hvielemi

Heute keine Blumen, denn der 1.5 Jahre alte Seidelbast war eine Ausnahme. 
Sonst bemühe ich mich, stets frische Blumen zu posten.


When you're dead, you're done,
so let the good times roll!
Hvielemi / Konrad


*Panorama: in der Tool-Zeile unter dem Bild [Himmelsrichtungen] und [Übersicht] anklicken.

----------


## Carlos

Zitat Konrad : Um Deine alten Erinnerungen an meinen Hausberg zu unterstützen, geb ich Dir einen link zum Säntispanorama mit 333 Gipfeln

Da hast Du ja eine wirklich tolle Idee umgesetzt mit diesem Panoramablick vom Säntis und ich habe mir das sehr ausführlich angesehen und dabei immerhin an die 30 Gipfel endeckt die ich in den vielen Jahrzehnten meiner Bergsteigerzeit bestiegen habe. Dabei sind wieder all die damit verbundenen Erlebnisse in Erinnerung gekommen welche mit vielen schönen Touren verbunden waren.
Allein schon der unverwechselbare Blick auf die Churfirsten begeisterte mich sofort und überhaupt ist dieses Panorama außergewöhnlich beeindruckend. Darüber kann ich nur noch schwärmen und  Dir dafür herzlich danken. Auch das aktuelle Winterbild vom Säntis gefällt mir gut. Herzliche Grüße, Carlos

----------


## Hvielemi

> Da hast Du ja eine wirklich tolle Idee umgesetzt mit diesem Panoramablick vom Säntis


Lieber Carlos,
es freut mich natürlich, Dir einen Panoramaspaziergang durch 
alte Erinnerungen vermittelt zu haben, aber da ist ein Missverständnis: 
Ich hab das nur verlinkt.
Auf http://www.alpen-panoramen.de/ gibt es noch viele Panoramen, 
auch das vom Schäfler, dem Berg mit den dicken weissen Tischtüchern :-)
Immerhin ist das Säntisbild von mir, heute morgen bequem vom Balkon aus geschossen.

Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------

